

Show HN: Turn your work into a game, but don't tell your boss - itemz
http://itemzapp.com

======
thoughtpalette
Love the testimonial section. Hilarious!

~~~
kasiapolus
At last someone has noticed. And I thought nobody reads this stuff :)

